
Serve your local website on HTTPS with mkcert - diamantidis_io
https://diamantidis.github.io/tips/2020/06/26/serve-localhost-website-on-https-with-mkcert
======
mips_avatar
I would love to see a better solution for handling certs on local networks.
One of the major headaches for IT admins is that a lot of server products have
security vulnerabilities when running on http. But configuring the certs on
local networks is a pain. Especially bad if the local network isn’t connected
to the internet.

